# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ FM (88-108)

## KALODIAKIAS

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΙΕΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΕΣ ΣΤΑ FM;


_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με μικρά, και όχι κεφαλαία, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης.
Στη "γλώσσα" του ίντερνετ, τα κεφαλαία δείχνουν οτι φωνάζεις_

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Η εκπομπή στη ζώνη ραδιοφωνίας FM *δεν είναι* ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός.
Η ραδιοερασιτεχνική ζώνη VHF, όπου χρησιμοποιείται και ραδιοτηλεφωνία NBFM, είναι η ζώνη των 2 μέτρων (144-146 ΜΗz). Φυσικά πρέπει να έχεις *άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη*, που δίνεται από το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών, κατόπιν εξετάσεων.  
Για το τι είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός και ραδιοερασιτέχνης μπορείς να δεις στο:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44137

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Δημήτρη σε παρακαλώ να αποφεύγεις τα κεφαλαία γράμματα στο φόρουμ γιατί στη "γλώσσα" του διαδικτύου σημαίνουν πως απαιτώ κάτι ή φωνάζω πράγμα που δεν πιστεύω πως ήθελες να περάσεις.

----------


## freewind

Τυπικά ραδιοερασιτεχνισμος υπάρχει μόνο για την μπάντα των 2 μέτρων καθώς μόνο γι'αυτη μπορεί κάποιος να εχει αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη,όμως κατά την γνώμη μου ραδιοερασιτεχνης είναι όποιος αγαπά την ενασχόληση με την εκπόμπη και τη λήψη ραδιοκυμάτων και αυτο δεν έχει να κάνει με τη συχνότητα και το μήκος κύματος.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ζώνες δεν είναι μόνο στα 2m (144MHz). Είναι οι 1,8, 3,5, 7, 10, 14, 18, 21, 24,9, 28, 50, 144, 432, 1296 MHz και 10 GHz. Πρόσφατα προστέθηκαν οι 136KHz σε δευτερεύουσα βάση (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με). Πάντως όχι τα ραδιοφωνικά AΜ και FM. Η εκπομπή στις ραδιοφωνικές, τηλεοπτικές και άλλες μη ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ζώνες (πλην ISΜ bands, CB, PMR) είναι παράνομη, με ότι μπορεί αυτό να συνεπάγεται.

----------


## jeik

τα ραδιοφωνικά AΜ και FM  ειναι  οτι  καλυτερο  για  να   τα  αρπαζει  το  κρατος , και  η  ΑΕΠΙ.

----------


## freewind

Έχεις δίκιο οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες είναι αυτες που ανέφερες και ασφαλως η εκπομπή στα fm και am είναι παράνομη.Εγώ εθεσα το θέμα ετοιμολογικά λέγοντας απλά οτι ερασιτεχνης είναι και στα fm κάποιος όταν το κανει για το μεράκι του και οχι για κέρδος.Το λέω αυτο διότι έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάποιοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες αδειούχοι συνήθως,θεωρούν οτι μόνο αυτο που κάνουν αυτοι είναι σωστό επειδή είναι νόμιμο.Αυτή είναι η αποψή μου χωρις να θέλω να θήξω κανένα.

----------


## jeik

> Έχεις δίκιο οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες είναι αυτες που ανέφερες και ασφαλως η εκπομπή στα fm και am είναι παράνομη.Εγώ εθεσα το θέμα ετοιμολογικά λέγοντας απλά οτι ερασιτεχνης είναι και στα fm κάποιος όταν το κανει για το μεράκι του και οχι για κέρδος.Το λέω αυτο διότι έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάποιοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες αδειούχοι συνήθως,θεωρούν οτι μόνο αυτο που κάνουν αυτοι είναι σωστό επειδή είναι νόμιμο.Αυτή είναι η αποψή μου χωρις να θέλω να θήξω κανένα.



Πραγματι , ραδιοερασιτεχνες  ειναι  ολοι , οταν  λειτουργουν  για  το  κοινο  καλο .

Μιας  και  το'φερε  η  κουβεντα , με  λυπη  μου  ειδα  κατι  γνωστους  μου  να  παιρνουν  αδεια  , και  ξερω  καλα  οτι  δεν  ξερουν  χριστό  απο  ηλεκτρονικα , θα  προτιμουσα  να  μην  υπαρχει  ετοιμη  υλη  για  να  τη  διαβαζεις , το  βλεπω  πολυ  φτηνο.

----------


## japetus

Επειδη προετοιμάζομαι τώρα για τις εξετάσεις, δε νομιζω ότι τα πραγματα ειναι τοσο απλα. Διαβάζεις την υλη και δίνεις. Και πρεπει να μαθεις για να μπορεσεις να δωσεις...
Τωρα, ίσως αναφερεσαι στο ερωτηματολογιο πολλαπλών επιλογων, οπου κάποιος μπορει να μαθει απο έξω τις σωστες απαντησεις για 360 ερωτησεις και να περασει. Δεν ξερω...
Θελω να πιστευω πως οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει το εχει το μερακι..
Ακουσα οτι στην επαρχια ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα απο οτι στην Αθηνα. Μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ακουσα και για περιπτωσεις επαγγελματιων οδηγων φορτηγων που δεν ειχαν ιδεα (ουτε απεκτησαν επειτα) απο ηλεκτρονικα, που πηραν αδειες καταβαλλοντας οχι ευκαταφρονητα ποσα.. Δεν ξερω..

Σχετικα με την εκπομπη ραδιοφωνικου προγραμματος, νομιζω οτι ο κανονισμος των ραδιοερασιτεχνων ειναι ξεκαθαρος:
"Απαγορευεται απο τους ερασιτεχνικους σταθμους η μεταδοση μουσικης, η η χρησιμοποιηση αυτων για μεταδοση ή αναμετάδοση γενικως φωνητικων προγραμματων με αμοιβη ή χωρις αμοιβή καθως και αλλων εκπομπων εκτος απο αυτες που καθοριζονται στην παρουσα."

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...όμως κατά την γνώμη μου ραδιοερασιτεχνης είναι όποιος αγαπά την ενασχόληση με την εκπόμπη και τη λήψη ραδιοκυμάτων και αυτο δεν έχει να κάνει με τη συχνότητα και το μήκος κύματος.



Όχι, φίλε μου. Δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι, όπως εσύ ή ο καθένας μπορεί να νομίζει. Ζούμε σε μια οργανωμένη κοινωνία με απαραίτητους κανόνες λειτουργίας. 
Δεν φτάνει να αγαπάς την ενασχόληση και να μην το κάνεις για οικονομικό ή άλλο όφελος. Δεν είναι αρκετό! Πρέπει *απαραίτητα* να έχεις και *άδεια* για αυτό. 
(Όπως ακριβώς π.χ. ερασιτέχνης οδηγός αυτοκινήτου δεν είναι απλά αυτός που αγαπάει την οδήγηση, αλλά αυτός που έχει άδεια οδήγησης. Και δεν είναι ελεύθερος να κινείται οπουδήποτε και όπως του γουστάρει, αλλά όπου επιτρέπεται η οδήγηση και σύμφωνα με τον ΚΟΚ).
Ο *ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*, διεθνώς και στη χώρα μας, είναι νομοθετικά αναγνωρισμένος και καθορισμένος σαν *υπηρεσία ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνίας.*
Και ο  *ραδιοερασιτέχνης* είναι πρόσωπο κατάλληλα εξουσιοδοτημένο και εφοδιασμένο με *άδεια*, που του δίνει τη δυνατότητα να διεξάγει *νόμιμα* την υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές περιοχές συχνοτήτων, που δίνονται για αυτή την αναγνωρισμένη από τα κράτη υπηρεσία, είναι καθορισμένες δια νόμου.

Κάποτε η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια ήταν *"άπιαστο όνειρο"  * στην πατρίδα μας. Και όσοι βλέπαμε τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό σαν κάτι εντελώς μακρινό και απροσπέλαστο, *καταφεύγαμε αναγκαστικά* αλλού (μεσαία, ζώνη ραδιοφωνίας FM, CB). Σήμερα όμως, μετά από *αγώνες και αναμονή* πολλών δεκαετιών, τα πράγματα έχουν επιτέλους αλλάξει και μπορείς *εύκολα* πλέον :Smile:  :Rolleyes:  να πάρεις άδεια, ακόμα και *χωρίς Μορς*, αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα βραχέα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

διαβασα αυτο κυριε Γαληνιτη (απο εσας)

"... Κάποτε η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια ήταν *"άπιαστο όνειρο"* ...  Σήμερα όμως, μετά από *αγώνες και αναμονή* πολλών δεκαετιών, τα πράγματα έχουν επιτέλους αλλάξει και μπορείς εύκολα πλέον να πάρεις άδεια, ... "

*Να σας ρωτησω λοιπον, 
γιατι δεν θελετε να κανουν κατι τετοιο "αγώνες και αναμονή",* *οπως εσεις λετε,
και τα ατομα που τους ενδιαφερει η ανευ κερδους εκπομπη στο ραδιοφωνο ?*

----------


## kostas30

*"Άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες"* 
Φράση που προήλθε από τις αρχαίες κατάρες. Κατ-άρα-άρα-μάρα. Και οι νεότεροι το άρα-μάρα το έκαναν άρες-μάρες, έβαλαν και την ομοιοκατάληκτη λέξη κουκουνάρια - κουκουνάρες (άδεια - κούφια) και δημιούργησαν μια καινούρια φράση


*"Θα γίνουμε από δυο χωριά"*
Από τα πολύ παλιά χρόνια είχαμε εμείς οι Έλληνες το διχασμό, την αλληλοσύγκρουση, που προκάλεσε στο Γενος μας πολλά δεινά, παρά οι εθνικοί εχθροί μας, που πάντοτε περίμεναν την ευκαιρία.
Οι Ιταλοί έλεγαν για μας: Δυο Έλληνες, τρεις γνώμες.
Αυτή η κατάσταση βασίλευε, ιδίως άλλοτε και μεταξύ γειτονικών χωριών. Αφορμή να τσακωθούν δύο χωριά ήταν τα όρια δήμων η κοινοτήτων, τα εδάφη βοσκής, η η χάραξη καινούριου δρόμου κλπ.
Έτσι έμεινε και η φράση: "Θα γίνουμε από δυο χωριά", δηλαδή θα γίνουμε εχθροί σαν να είμαστε από δυο διαφορετικά χωριά


*Τον πήραν στο ψηλό*
Παρόλη τη σκληρότητα και τον τρόμο που βασίλευαν στο Βυζάντιο, οι              επαναστάσεις δεν ήταν σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Πολύ συχνά, ο καταπιεζόμενος              λαός ξεσηκωνόταν, άρπαζε τσεκούρια και μαχαίρια κι έπεφτε πάνω στους              δυνάστες του, που τους κατακρεουργούσε. Όταν μια λαϊκή εξέγερση πετύχαινε,              οι επαναστάτες ανακήρυσσαν δικό τους βασιλιά, έδιωχναν τους παλιούς              αξιωματούχους της Αυλής κι έβαζαν δικούς τους στη θέση τους. Στη «Βασιλεύουσα»              υπήρχε -έξω από το Επταπύργιο- ένα μέρος που ονομαζόταν Ψηλό, όπως εξακολουθεί              να λέγεται ακόμη και σήμερα. Κι αυτό, γιατί η τοποθεσία ήταν πάνω από              τη θάλασσα, δηλαδή ήταν μέρος ψηλό. Στο σημείο αυτό, οι επαναστάτες              έσερναν αλυσοδεμένους τους πρώην βασανιστές τους, τους κρεμούσαν σ'              ένα δέντρο κι άρχιζαν να τους διαπομπεύουν με το χειρότερο τρόπο. Μικροί              και μεγάλοι, περνούσαν μπρος από τον τιμωρούμενο και τον έφτυναν ή του              έριχναν λεμονόκουπες κλπ. Ύστερα τον ξεκρεμούσαν κι έτσι δεμένο τον              πετούσαν στη θάλασσα. Με τον ίδιο σχεδόν τρόπο, τιμώρησαν τη Μαρία Κομνηνή,              την ωραία αλλά σκληρή αυτοκράτειρα του Βυζαντίου. Από το περιστατικό              αυτό και από την ονομασία της τοποθεσίας που πήγαιναν τους τιμωρημένους              βγήκε η φράση «τον πήραν στο ψηλό». 


*Καβάλησε το καλάμι* 
Είναι μια έκφραση που ίσως προέρχεται από την αρχαία Ελλάδα. Πάντως              οι Σπαρτιάτες την έλεγαν, για να πειράξουν τον Αγησίλαο. Και να η ιστορία:              Ο Αγησίλαος αγαπούσε υπερβολικά τα παιδιά του. Λέγεται ότι, όταν αυτά              ήταν μικρά, έπαιζε μαζί τους μέσα στο σπίτι, καβαλώντας, σαν σε άλογο,              ένα καλάμι. Κάποια μέρα όμως, τον είδε ένας φίλος του σ' αυτή τη στάση.              Ο Αγησίλαος τον παρακάλεσε να μην κάνει λόγο σε κανέναν, πριν γίνει              κι αυτός πατέρας και νιώσει τι θα πει να παίζεις με τα παιδιά σου. Αλλά              εκείνος δεν κράτησε το λόγο του και το είπε και σε άλλους, για να διαδοθεί              σιγά - σιγά ο λόγος σε όλους και να φτάσει στις μέρες μας και το λέμε,              όταν θέλουμε να πούμε για κάποιον ότι πήραν τα μυαλά του αέρα. Βέβαια,              στην πάροδο των χρόνων άλλαξε η ερμηνεία του. Αυτό συμβαίνει και σε              πάρα πολλές άλλες παροιμιώδεις εκφράσεις. 


*Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα*
Κατά μία εκδοχή που φαίνεται, πως είναι και η επικρατέστερη, τη φράση              αυτή την είπε ο Γέρος του Μοριά, ο Θεόδωρος Κολοκοτρώνης, όταν βρισκόταν              στη Ζάκυνθο (πριν αρχίσει η επανάσταση). Τότε άκουσε, πως ο Ναπολέων              Βοναπάρτης -αυτοκράτορας της Γαλλίας- μάλωνε με τον τσάρο της Ρωσίας,              για το ποιος από τους δυο θα έπαιρνε την Πολωνία. - Τι είναι αυτή η              Πολωνία; ρώτησε ο Κολοκοτρώνης. Του εξήγησαν τότε, πως ήταν ένα κράτος,              μία χώρα, που δεν ήταν ούτε γαλλική ούτε ρωσική και πως τσακωνόντουσαν              οι δυο Μεγάλοι, ποιος θα την πάρει. - Δυο ψυχικοί (γάιδαροι) μαλώνουνε              σε ξένο αχυρώνα, είπε. Αλλά κι αν ο πρώτος δεν είναι ο Κολοκοτρώνης,              αυτός, τουλάχιστον, μας την έκανε γνωστή. 


*Σε τρώει η μύτη σου, ξύλο θα φας* 
Έκφραση παροιμιακή, που ξεκινάει από πρόληψη και δεισιδαιμονία. Στην              αρχαία Ελλάδα πίστευαν πως ο «κνισμός», η φαγούρα, δηλαδή, το σώματος,              ήταν προειδοποίηση των θεών. Πίστευαν πως όταν ένας άνθρωπος αισθανόταν              φαγούρα στα πόδια του, θα έφευγε σε ταξίδι. Όταν πάλι τον έτρωγε αριστερή              του παλάμη, θα έπαιρνε δώρα. Αν συνέβαινε το ίδιο στη δεξιά, τότε θα              έδινε αυτός δώρα. Η πρόληψη αυτή έμεινε ως τα χρόνια μας. «Με τρώει              το χέρι μου, θα πάρω λεφτά», συνηθίζουμε να λέμε, όταν συμβαίνει κάτι              τέτοιο. Οι αρχαίοι όμως, θεωρούσαν γρουσουζιά, όταν αισθάνονταν φαγούρα              στην πλάτη, στο λαιμό, στ' αφτιά και στη μύτη. Κάποτε ο βασιλιάς της              Σπάρτης Άγις, ενώ έκανε πολεμικό συμβούλιο με τους αρχηγούς του, είδε              ξαφνικά κάποιον απ αυτούς να ξύνει αφηρημένος τ αφτί του. Αμέσως σηκώθηκε              πάνω και διέλυσε το συμβούλιο. -Θα έχουμε αποτυχία οπωσδήποτε. Οι θεοί              προειδοποίησαν τον Αρίσταρχο Ας αναβάλουμε γι' αργότερα την εκστρατεία...              Οι Σπαρτιάτες πίστευαν ακόμη ότι τα παιδιά που αισθάνονταν φαγούρα στη              μύτη τους, θα γινόντουσαν κακοί πολεμιστές. Έτσι, όταν έβλεπαν κανένα              παιδί να ξύνει τη μύτη του, το τιμωρούσαν, για να μην την ξαναξύσει              άλλη φορά. Από την πρόληψη αυτή βγήκε η φράση: «η μύτη σου σε τρώει,              ξύλο θα φας».

----------


## antonis_p

Hlektronika.gr > Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Συστήματα Εκπομπής RF > Γενικά > *ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ FM (88-108 )* 

...



> "Άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες"



 ... το βρήκα ευστοχότατο!





> Να σας ρωτησω λοιπον, 
> γιατι δεν θελετε να κανουν κατι τετοιο "αγώνες και αναμονή", οπως εσεις λετε,
> και τα ατομα που τους ενδιαφερει η ανευ κερδους εκπομπη στο ραδιοφωνο ?



*Εγώ* (μόνο για μένα μπορώ να μιλάω βέβαια...) *είμαι μαζί σας!* 
Ίσως όχι στα FM γιατί εκεί οι "μνηστήρες" είναι πολλοί, αλλά γιατί όχι στα MW! Θεωρώ πως το αίτημά σας είναι δίκαιο.
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω ούτε τους αγώνες 
(δεν είδα κάποιο σύλλογο ή κάποιο δικαστήριο)
ούτε την αναμονή! (δεν περιμένει κάποιος να κερδίσει κάτι.)

----------


## billos1989

> Όχι, φίλε μου. Δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι, όπως εσύ ή ο καθένας μπορεί να νομίζει. Ζούμε σε μια οργανωμένη κοινωνία με απαραίτητους κανόνες λειτουργίας. 
> Δεν φτάνει να αγαπάς την ενασχόληση και να μην το κάνεις για οικονομικό ή άλλο όφελος. Δεν είναι αρκετό! Πρέπει *απαραίτητα* να έχεις και *άδεια* για αυτό. 
> (Όπως ακριβώς π.χ. ερασιτέχνης οδηγός αυτοκινήτου δεν είναι απλά αυτός που αγαπάει την οδήγηση, αλλά αυτός που έχει άδεια οδήγησης. Και δεν είναι ελεύθερος να κινείται οπουδήποτε και όπως του γουστάρει, αλλά όπου επιτρέπεται η οδήγηση και σύμφωνα με τον ΚΟΚ).
> Ο *ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*, διεθνώς και στη χώρα μας, είναι νομοθετικά αναγνωρισμένος και καθορισμένος σαν *υπηρεσία ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνίας.*
> Και ο  *ραδιοερασιτέχνης* είναι πρόσωπο κατάλληλα εξουσιοδοτημένο και εφοδιασμένο με *άδεια*, που του δίνει τη δυνατότητα να διεξάγει *νόμιμα* την υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές περιοχές συχνοτήτων, που δίνονται για αυτή την αναγνωρισμένη από τα κράτη υπηρεσία, είναι καθορισμένες δια νόμου.
> 
> Κάποτε η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια ήταν *"άπιαστο όνειρο"  * στην πατρίδα μας. Και όσοι βλέπαμε τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό σαν κάτι εντελώς μακρινό και απροσπέλαστο, *καταφεύγαμε αναγκαστικά* αλλού (μεσαία, ζώνη ραδιοφωνίας FM, CB). Σήμερα όμως, μετά από *αγώνες και αναμονή* πολλών δεκαετιών, τα πράγματα έχουν επιτέλους αλλάξει και μπορείς *εύκολα* πλέον να πάρεις άδεια, ακόμα και *χωρίς Μορς*, αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα βραχέα.






Φιλε γαληνιτη,αρχικα δες λιγο ειδησεις και μετα ελα πες μου για οργανωμενη κοινωνια!!!!οταν την πετυχεις πες μου που ειναι να παω να ζησω εκει,πραγματικα θα το ηθελα πολυ..μην κανεις συγκριση τα διπλωματα οδηγησης με τις αδειες...ειναι ανομοια δεν συγκρινονται,αλλα επειδη θελησες να κανεις την συγκριση απλα θα πω 2 πραγματακια που ολοι λιγο πολυ τα ξερουμε...γνωστος μου εβγαλε διπλωμα οδηγησης με την καταβολη του ποσου ~1500ε χωρις να πιασει τιμονι στα χερια του..αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι στο δρομο και οδηγει...(τα συμπερασματα δικα σας)...διπλωμα οδηγησης μπορεις να βγαλεις για ολες τις κατηγοριες Α,Β,Γ,Δ,Ε  κατι που δεν ισχυει στη περιπτωση μας,εστω οτι εχω διπλωμα εχω βγει με τα φιλαρακια μου και σαν μ@λ@κ@ς γινομαι τυφλα και μπαινω στο αμαξι...με σταματαει ο θειος μου-φιλος του πατερα μου-δεν ηερω γω  τι αλλο- και μου κανει "Βασιλακη πηγενε ασε τα παιδια σπιτι και μην ξαναοδηγησεις μεθυσμενος" "ενταξει κυριε Ταδε".....αυτα τα λιγα οσον αφορα τα διπλωματα οδηγησεις,μπορω να σου αναφερω ενα σωρο παρομοιες καταστασεις για πολλους ακομα τομεις (δημοσιο-ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ-σωματα ασφαλειας) κ.τ.λ...αν αυτη ειναι η οργανωμενη κοινωνια τοτε πραγματικα λυπαμαι που γεννηθηκα και ισως καποια στιγμη φερω και τα παιδια μου σ'αυτην.....ο,τι ειπα ειναι καθαρα ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ μου αποψη και ισως να μακρυγορησα αλλα ηθελα να τα πω...Ευχαριστω!

----------


## kostas30

βασιλη και το πτυχιο ραδιοερασιτεχνη και αυτο 1500 ευρο παει  μηπως ειναι ταριφα ????  η τους πηρανε πολλα σε 3-4 ατομα που ξερω :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Confused1:

----------


## SV1EDG

1500 !!!???...Καλά υπάρχουν τέτοιοι ...(ας το καλύτερα).. αναμεσά μας?...Και τι την θέλανε την άδεια αμα δεν μπορούνε να περάσουν τις εξετάσεις για την κατηγορία 2?....και μη μου πείτε για να μπορούνε να βάλουνε κεραία WIFI στην ταράτσα χωρίς να τους την λέει ο γείτονας γιατί θα μου πέσουν και τα τελευταία που μου έχουν μείνει...και μετά σου λέει κρίση....το χάσαμε το μυαλό πατριώ-τη...

----------


## weather1967

> βασιλη και το πτυχιο ραδιοερασιτεχνη και αυτο 1500 ευρο παει μηπως ειναι ταριφα ???? η τους πηρανε πολλα σε 3-4 ατομα που ξερω



 
Αφήστε Κώστα Μάριε γιαυτο εγραψα σε ενα αλλο ποστ αυτο που συνηθίζει να λεει ο κόσμος,ελάτε κοσμε ελάτε κοσμε ,ολοι κουτσοί στραβοί στον Αγιο Παντελεήμονα . :Rolleyes: 
Δεν κανει ο τιτλος τον ανθρωπο παιδια ,απλα ο χαρακτηρας και ο εσωτερικός κοσμος που εχει μεσα του ,εγω αυτο ξερω να πω απλά.

----------


## antonis_p

> 1500 !!!???...Καλά υπάρχουν τέτοιοι ...(ας το καλύτερα).. αναμεσά μας?



είναι δυνατόν να δίνουν 1500 ευρώ για να πάρουν την άδεια; Υποτίθεται πως περίμεναν να βγει η sw class αδεια για να πάρουν άδεια και όσοι δεν ήθελαν να διαβάσουν, απλά με αυτά που ήξεραν από το σχολείο. Τελικά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αρέσκονται να δίνουν φακελάκι  και για τα πιο απλά πράγματα. Μήπως η τιμή περιλαμβάνει και το πρώτο τους rig;

Για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν πολυσκάω με αυτή την κατάσταση γιατί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που είμαι στον χώρο, από τα χιλιάδες διακριτικά κλήσης που έχουν δοθεί, μόνο λίγες δεκάδες ακούγονται στον αέρα. Οι περισσότεροι δεν θα έκαναν τον κόπο να πάνε μέχρι την νομαρχία τους να ανανεώσουν την άδεια τους όταν έληξε!

----------


## kostas30

ναι υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ατομα που ουτε το · · · — — — · · · δεν γνωριζουν και εχουν πτυχιο SV με κοστος 1500-1800 ευρο   καλα αστους  αυτους αλλα αυτοι που τα περνουν??  για αυτους  τι να πεις??  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry: .

καποιος μου το προτεινε για να μην εχω προβλημα λεει στα μεσαια να μου το φερει σπιτι με 1500 ευρο + παραβολα + φωτο.ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ ... ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.

----------


## antonis_p

φαντάζεστε να γίνει μια επανεξέταση;;;;
Ή να ζητήσουν το log του καθενός, όπως έχουν δικαίωμα άλλωστε!
Και από εκεί να κρίνουν ποιού η άδεια θα ανανεωθεί!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> διαβασα αυτο κυριε Γαληνιτη (απο εσας)
> "... Κάποτε η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια ήταν *"άπιαστο όνειρο"* ...  Σήμερα όμως, μετά από *αγώνες και αναμονή* πολλών δεκαετιών, τα πράγματα έχουν επιτέλους αλλάξει και μπορείς εύκολα πλέον να πάρεις άδεια, ... "
> *Να σας ρωτησω λοιπον, γιατι δεν θελετε να κανουν κατι τετοιο "αγώνες και αναμονή",* *οπως εσεις λετε, και τα ατομα που τους ενδιαφερει η ανευ κερδους εκπομπη στο ραδιοφωνο ?*



Αγαπητέ Γιώργο, πρώτον το "κύριε" και ο πληθυντικός δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν θέση μεταξύ μας.
Δεύτερον, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι επιχειρείς να ταυτίσεις πράγματα ανόμοια. Άλλο οι μακροχρόνιοι αγώνες και η μακρά αναμονή για τη δια Νόμου αναγνώριση του *ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού* (amateur radio) και στην Ελλάδα, όπως σε όλα τα πολιτισμένα κράτη του κόσμου. Και εντελώς άλλο για νομοθετική κατοχύρωση της ερασιτεχνικής -πειραματικής  *ραδιοφωνικής* εκπομπής προς το ευρύ κοινό (broadcasting) από *μεμονωμένα άτομα* στις ζώνες ραδιοφωνίας. 
Δεν είπα ότι "*δεν θέλω"* να κάνετε *"κάτι τέτοιο"* (αγώνες και αναμονή). Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πιστεύει, να επιδιώκει, να διεκδικεί και να αναμένει ό,τι θέλει. Απλά εξέφρασα τις απορίες και επιφυλάξεις μου.

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς γίνετε να υπάρχει ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός στα FM ενώ δεν υπάρχει κενή συχνότητα? Εκτός αν πάς σε κανένα χωρίο ή νησί...  :Tongue2:

----------


## jeik

*Υπηρχαν παλαιοτερα κατι μεγακυκλοι που δοθηκαν στους ερασιτεχνικους σταθμους πριν το  1999  αλλα επειδη οι συχνοτητες  ''χρειαζοταν'' απο τους επαγγελματικους , τις συχνοτητες και τις ερασιτεχνικες αδειες τις πηρε το ''ευρηκα''.*

*Αυτο , για τους υποστηρικτες οτι δεν υπαρχει σεναριο για ερασιτεχνικες αδειες ,και οτι δεν δοθηκαν σε καμια χωρα και ποτέ , και αναρωτιουνται γιατι να δοθουν στην χωρα μας.*
*Δεν ξερω κυριοι , τι γινεται στις αλλες χωρες , αλλα στην Ελλαδα υπηρχαν ερασιτεχνικες αδειες για 40 βαττ στα FM.*

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> *Υπηρχαν παλαιοτερα κατι μεγακυκλοι που δοθηκαν στους ερασιτεχνικους σταθμους πριν το  1999  αλλα επειδη οι συχνοτητες  ''χρειαζοταν'' απο τους επαγγελματικους , τις συχνοτητες και τις ερασιτεχνικες αδειες τις πηρε το ''ευρηκα''.*
> 
> *Αυτο , για τους υποστηρικτες οτι δεν υπαρχει σεναριο για ερασιτεχνικες αδειες ,και οτι δεν δοθηκαν σε καμια χωρα και ποτέ , και αναρωτιουνται γιατι να δοθουν στην χωρα μας.*
> *Δεν ξερω κυριοι , τι γινεται στις αλλες χωρες , αλλα στην Ελλαδα υπηρχαν ερασιτεχνικες αδειες για 40 βαττ στα FM.*



Πράγματι, ο νόμος 2328/95 προέβλεπε άδειες για ερασιτεχνικούς τοπικούς σταθμούς στη ζώνη ραδιοφωνίας FM. Όχι όμως σε *μεμονωμένους ερασιτέχνες* - πειραματιστές της ραδιοφωνίας (φυσικά πρόσωπα), αλλά σε *σωματεία και αστικές μη κερδοσκοπικές εταιρείες.*

----------


## jeik

> Πράγματι, ο νόμος 2328/95 προέβλεπε άδειες για ερασιτεχνικούς τοπικούς σταθμούς στη ζώνη ραδιοφωνίας FM. Όχι όμως σε *μεμονωμένους ερασιτέχνες* - πειραματιστές της ραδιοφωνίας (φυσικά πρόσωπα), αλλά σε *σωματεία και αστικές μη κερδοσκοπικές εταιρείες.*



Ερασιτεχνικοί τοπικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί  9. Σωματεία ή αστικές μη κερδοσκοπικές εταιρείες μπορούν να ζητούν άδειες ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας ερασιτεχνικών τοπικών ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών. Οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί αυτής της κατηγορίας πρέπει να πληρούν τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές των τοπικών ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών και να εκπέμπουν σε περιοχή συχνοτήτων, που καθορίζεται με την κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών και Τύπου και Μ.Μ.Ε. της παραγράφου 4 του άρθρου αυτού. Οι σταθμοί αυτής της κατηγορίας μπορούν να λειτουργούν από κοινού στην ίδια ή τις ίδιες συνδυασμένες συχνότητες με προσδιορισμό των ωρών ή των ημερών εκπομπής του καθενός σταθμού. Κατά τα λοιπά οι σταθμοί αυτής της κατηγορίας εξομοιώνονται με τους άλλους τοπικούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς. 



Το  γελοίο  της  υποθεσης  ομως  ειναι  οτι :


1.Εστω  για  σωματεια  κλπ  δοθηκαν  τετοιες  αδειες , υπηρχε  η  προβλεψη ,οποτε  το  κωλυμα  που  ειναι  τωρα ?????



2.Οι  2  πρωην  κατεχοντες  τετοια  αδεια  που  γνωριζω  εγω  , ουδεποτε  ειχαν  καποιο  σωματειο , ή  μη  κερδοσκοπικη  εταιρια.Ισως  να  ψευδονται  *αλλα  ουδεποτε  ελεχθησαν  γι  αυτο  το  ψεμα , αρα  δουλευομαστε  μεταξυ  μας  τωρα.  !!!!*



3.Πως  δοθηκαν  τετοιες  αδειες , την  στιγμη  που  παγκοσμια  δεν  υφιστατο  τετοιο  σεναριο , αρα  ειχαμε  παγκοσμια  πρωτοτυπια.


4.Καπου  δεν  συνεφερε  καποιους  αυτη  η  ιστορια  και  την  καταργησανε.


5.Πως  λειτουργουν  αυτη  τη  στιγμη , με  βεβαιωση  νομιμου  λειτουργιας  σταθμοι  που  *δεν  απασχολουν  κανεναν  υπάλληλο** ?*
,*δεν  εχουν  δημοσιογραφους , δεν  εχουν  αυτονομο  δελτιο  και  σαχλαμαριζουν  μονοι  τους  κανα  2  ωρες  το  πρωι  ή  απογευμα ?και  δεν  ειχαν  ποτε  αυτα  τα  ΜΟΡΙΑ  που  τα  συλλεγεις  διαθετοντας  ενα  βαρβατο  κεφαλαιο ?  * *αρα  παλι  δουλευομαστε .*

ΕΛΛΑΔΙΣΤΑΝ  με   τα  ωραια  σου  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HFProject

http://www.fcc.gov/lpfm/
και 
http://www.lpam.net/

Στην Αμερική τουλάχιστον δίνεται η δυνατότητα. Στο Ελλαδιστάν ?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> http://www.fcc.gov/lpfm/
> και 
> http://www.lpam.net/
> 
> Στην Αμερική τουλάχιστον δίνεται η δυνατότητα. Στο Ελλαδιστάν ?



Αν διαβάσουμε τα λινκς όπου μας παραπέμπεις, θα δούμε τα εξής, σχετικά με το* αν πράγματι και ποιά δυνατότητα δίνεται* στην Αμερική και αν αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο από τους ενδιαφερόμενους στο "Ελλαδιστάν", όπως αποκαλούμε υποτιμητικά τη χώρα μας:

Από το 1ο λινκ:
*
Στα FM* επιτρέπονται ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί ραδιοφωνικής υπηρεσίας Χαμηλής Ισχύος -*Low Power FM (LPFM) radio service*. Οι σταθμοί αυτοί εξουσιοδοτούνται (are authorized) μόνο για μη εμπορική εκπαιδευτική εκπομπή και λειτουργούν με *erp μέχρι 100W* και μέγιστο ύψος κεραίας (HAAT) 30 μέτρα πάνω από το μέσο έδαφος της περιοχής (Height Above Average Terrain). Η εμβέλεια ενός τέτοιου σταθμού υπολογίζεται περίπου σε 5.6 χιλιόμετρα (ακτίνα 3.5 μίλια). 
Οι σταθμοί αυτοί δεν προστατεύονται από παρεμβολές που μπορεί να υφίστανται από σταθμούς FM άλλων κατηγοριών. 
Πριν την κατασκευή ή τη λειτουργία ενός σταθμού LPFM απαιτείται *έγκριση κατασκευής*. 
Οι σταθμοί αυτοί διατίθενται σε μη εμπορικές *εκπαιδευτικές οντότητες (entities)* και σε *οργανώσεις δημόσιας ασφάλειας και μεταφοράς*, αλλά _δεν διατίθενται σε άτομα (individuals)_ ή για εμπορικές λειτουργίες... 
Oφείλουν να προστατεύουν αδειούχους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς που λειτουργούν στο ίδιο κανάλι ή συχνότητα καθώς και στο 1ο, 2ο ή 3ο γειτονικό κανάλι πάνω ή κάτω από τη συχνότητά τους. 

Από το 2ο λινκ:
Στα *μεσαία* *(510-1725 Μc/s)* επιτρέπονται σταθμοί *FCC part15* με τις εξής εκτός των άλλων *απαραίτητες προυποθέσεις/περιορισμούς*:
Η συνολική ισχύς *εισόδου* προς την τελική βαθμίδα RF να μην υπερβαίνει τα *100mW*. Όλες οι ανεπιθύμητες εκπομπές πάνω και κάτω από τη θεμελιώδη συχνότητα εκπομπής να έχουν *κατασταλεί* τουλάχιστον κατά 20dB κάτω από το αδιαμόρφωτο φέρον.
Το συνολικό μήκος γραμμής μεταφοράς +κεραίας+γείωσης να μην υπερβαίνει τα *3 (τρία) μέτρα*.

----------


## antonis_p

πάντως θα τιμούσε την Ελλάδα αν σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο με κανόνες
έδινε ΣΗΜΕΡΑ άδειες, όχι βέβαια σε φυσικά πρόσωπα
αλλά *σε εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα* για DAB ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς
για να προωθήσει τις νέες τεχνικές.

----------


## jeik

> Αν διαβάσουμε τα λινκς όπου μας παραπέμπεις, θα δούμε τα εξής, σχετικά με το* αν πράγματι και ποιά δυνατότητα δίνεται* στην Αμερική και αν αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο από τους ενδιαφερόμενους στο "Ελλαδιστάν", όπως αποκαλούμε υποτιμητικά τη χώρα μας:
> 
> Από το 1ο λινκ:
> 
> *Στα FM* επιτρέπονται ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί ραδιοφωνικής υπηρεσίας Χαμηλής Ισχύος -*Low Power FM (LPFM) radio service*. Οι σταθμοί αυτοί εξουσιοδοτούνται (are authorized) μόνο για μη εμπορική εκπαιδευτική εκπομπή και λειτουργούν με *erp μέχρι 100W* και μέγιστο ύψος κεραίας (HAAT) 30 μέτρα πάνω από το μέσο έδαφος της περιοχής (Height Above Average Terrain). Η εμβέλεια ενός τέτοιου σταθμού υπολογίζεται περίπου σε 5.6 χιλιόμετρα (ακτίνα 3.5 μίλια). 
> Οι σταθμοί αυτοί δεν προστατεύονται από παρεμβολές που μπορεί να υφίστανται από σταθμούς FM άλλων κατηγοριών. 
> Πριν την κατασκευή ή τη λειτουργία ενός σταθμού LPFM απαιτείται *έγκριση κατασκευής*. 
> Οι σταθμοί αυτοί διατίθενται σε μη εμπορικές *εκπαιδευτικές οντότητες (entities)* και σε *οργανώσεις δημόσιας ασφάλειας και μεταφοράς*, αλλά _δεν διατίθενται σε άτομα (individuals)_ ή για εμπορικές λειτουργίες... 
> Oφείλουν να προστατεύουν αδειούχους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς που λειτουργούν στο ίδιο κανάλι ή συχνότητα καθώς και στο 1ο, 2ο ή 3ο γειτονικό κανάλι πάνω ή κάτω από τη συχνότητά τους. 
> ...



 
1ον . Συγχαρητηρια για την μεταφραση (ΔΕΝ  ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΟΜΑΙ).

2ον . Εστω και με αυτα τα δεδομενα , τουλαχιστον να μπορεσουν και στη χωρα μας να αναπτυχθουν στα πλαισια της εκπαιδευσης τετοιοι σταθμοι χαμηλης ισχυος , οπως περιπου ειπε ο αντωνης , στην χειροτερη περιπτωση οποιοι πραγματικα θελουν , αλλα τελικα δεν γινει τιποτα με ερασιτεχνικες αδειες , θα δανειστουν για να ζητησουν αδεια επαγγελματικου , τι να κανουμε ,εκει θα καταληξουμε.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλα ρε jeik το ίδιο avatar με μένα έβαλες? τόσες νεκροκεφαλές μπορείς να βρείς στο google στις εικόνες αν ψάξεις για pirate :Brick wall:

----------


## jeik

Να  ειδες , αμα  δεν  γραφεις  συχνα  σε  ξεχναμε , και  την  παταμε  !!!! γεραματα  :Smile: .
Το  αλλαζω  αμεσως.

----------


## antonis_p

εδώ ακουτε τον μαριο τον blackman και από το internet!
http://www.pressgr.eu/radio/radio-blackman.html


-.-.-.-.-

----------


## weather1967

> εδώ ακουτε τον μαριο τον blackman και από το internet!
> http://www.pressgr.eu/radio/radio-blackman.html
> 
> 
> -.-.-.-.-



Πλακα-πλακα Αντωνη ,ειμαι περιεργος τι μηχανημα και τι κεραια εχει ο Μαριος ,τον ακουγα μεχρι την Ευρυτανια σε καποια φαση μέρα κιολας,και με δεκτη αυτοκινητου και ειχα παθει την πλακα μου .

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη τον άκουγες μέχρι έκει γιατί απλά έχει βάλει μηχάνημα στην Πάρνηθα από την πλευρά και η κεραία του πρέπει να κοιτά βόρεια. Βέβαια θα έχει βάλει και σ άλλα βουνά αναμεταδώτες.

----------


## antonis_p

> Πλακα-πλακα Αντωνη ,ειμαι περιεργος τι μηχανημα και τι κεραια εχει ο Μαριος ,τον ακουγα μεχρι την Ευρυτανια σε καποια φαση μέρα κιολας,και με δεκτη αυτοκινητου και ειχα παθει την πλακα μου .



αναμεταδίδεται - τον αναμεταδίδουν σε αρκετές συχνότητες,
τον έχω ακουσει αιτωλοακακαρνανια (αγρίνιο - ναυπακτια), βοιωτία, φθοιώτιδα, φωκίδα!!!!

----------


## weather1967

> αναμεταδίδεται - τον αναμεταδίδουν σε αρκετές συχνότητες,
> τον έχω ακουσει αιτωλοακακαρνανια (αγρίνιο - ναυπακτια), βοιωτία, φθοιώτιδα, φωκίδα!!!!



Αντωνη τον αναμεταδιδουν αλλοι μεσαιατζηδες απο επαρχια  δηλαδή ,αν καταλαβα σωστά ?
Γιατι και μενα μου φανηκε πολυ κουφο να ηταν απο Αθηνα το σημα ,εκει καλα-καλα δεν ακουγονται τα κρατικα στα μεσαια απο Αθηνα που λεει ο λογος.
Γιαννη να εχει βαλει αναμεταδοτες σε βουνα και δή στα μεσαία περιεργο μου φαινεται,δεν θα του τα ειχαν ξηλώσει ? 
Παντος με τον ενα η με τον αλλο τροπο μπραβο του για μενα ,που εχει καταφερει ενας μεσαιαντζής να ακουγεται μερα μεσημερι στο ανεπιρεαστο στην μιση Ελλάδα.Ειναι ο μονος αν δεν κανω λαθος που το εχει καταφερει αυτο,στα μεσαια.

----------


## antonis_p

δεν ξερω αν τον αναμεταδίσουν στα μεσαια,
τον έχω ακουσει απο το αυτοκίνητο που έχω μονο FM.

----------


## kostas30

εχει σκορπισει σε ολη την Ελλαδα σε υψωματα μικρα μηχανηματα 100-200 βατ
δεν τον αναμεταδιδει κανεις  σιγα μη κατσουν να ασχοληθουν με αυτον τον βλακα :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
ουτε στην παρνηθα εχει προσβασει τον εχουν κινηγησει μονο στα πυροβολεια.

----------


## billos1989

και ομως στην πατρα του κανει καποιος αναμεταδοση με το ονομα Ραδιο Φαρος.....το ιδιο και στην χαλκιδα...αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα εκεινου του σταθμου...μιλαμε παντα για fm..

----------


## antonis_p

από την Μαλακάσα μεχρι μετα την Θήβα ακουβεται από καποιον σταθμό καπου 89 mhz,
προφανώς μιλάμε για τον ιδιο

----------


## jeik

Βρε  κοιτα  να  δεις   μπαμπεσιες , με  αναμεταδοτες  ξερω  κι  εγω  :Tongue2:

----------


## antonis_p

*19/01/2010   17:03*

*«Σκυλάδικο» της Εθνικής θυμίζει τον τελευταίο καιρό ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός της Βουλής, από τη συχνότητα του οποίου μεταδίδονται …μπουζουκοτράγουδα.*

Όχι, μη βιαστείτε να κατηγορήσετε το διευθυντή για στροφή στην …ποιότητα, γιατί πρόκειται για κάτι χειρότερο.

Ένας ραδιοπειρατής «καβάλησε» τη συχνότητα και εκπέμπει το δικό του πρόγραμμα, ενώ ο σταθμός της Βουλής έχει σιγήσει. 

Αυτό το βιολί συνεχίζεται εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες, ο πειρατής όμως εχει στρογγυλοκαθήσει στη συχνότητα 106, 7 και συνεχίζει να «ταπώνει» το σταθμό της Βουλής, το κόστος λειτουργίας του οποίου γράφεται στον Κρατικό προϋπολογισμό και το πληρώνουμε όλοι μας.

Κερασάκι στην τούρτα, το γεγονός, ότι ο πειρατής έχει καταδικαστεί στο παρελθόν για κακούργημα. 

http://www.star.gr/index.php?ID=media&Rec_ID=30200

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αντωνη ωχ, μια δοκιμη εκανα ρε παιδια, δεν το ηθελα  :Laugh: 

δυστυχως το δικαιο του ισχυρου, πηρε μπαλα και τον σταθμο της βουλης που τοσοι ανθρωποι τον ακουνε ....   :Laugh: 

ΥΓ 
εγω ειμαι με τον πειρατη.
Τουλαχιστον αυτος  αγαπα αυτο που κανει και το πληρωνει μονος του.

----------


## antonis_p

> ΥΓ 
> εγω ειμαι με τον πειρατη.
> Τουλαχιστον αυτος αγαπα αυτο που κανει και το πληρωνει μονος του.



και αυτοί που πληρώνουν για να ακουνε τον σταθμό της βουλής
δεν μπορουν γιατί ο άλλος κάνει την πλάκα του!!! Πάνω στον σταθμό της βουλής! εκει του ήρθε! εκει τον βόλευε! Εκεί του έκατσε να κάνει την παρεμβολή του!!! αφου την πληρώνει μόνος του δεν τρέχει τίποτα!!!

----------


## freewind

> Αντωνη ωχ, μια δοκιμη εκανα ρε παιδια, δεν το ηθελα 
> 
> δυστυχως το δικαιο του ισχυρου, πηρε μπαλα και τον σταθμο της βουλης που τοσοι ανθρωποι τον ακουνε .... 
> 
> ΥΓ 
> εγω ειμαι με τον πειρατη.
> Τουλαχιστον αυτος αγαπα αυτο που κανει και το πληρωνει μονος του.



Μακάρι να ηταν ετσι Γιώργο.Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι οικοπεδάς και δεν φαίνεται να το αγαπά τόσο πολύ το άθλημα,απλά έχει τον τρόπο να το κάνει..

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μακάρι να ηταν ετσι Γιώργο.*Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι οικοπεδάς* και δεν φαίνεται να το αγαπά τόσο πολύ το άθλημα,απλά έχει τον τρόπο να το κάνει..



Να τον γα@@@@σουν απο παντου τοτε ...... 

Αλλαξα γνωμη, σε αυτην την περιπτωση ειμαι την βουλη  :Biggrin:

----------


## radioamateur

Μήπως ο σταθμός της Βουλής εκπέμπει με dummy load εντός Βουλής & δεν τον ακούμε;  :Cursing:

----------


## tsakmaki

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας. Θα ηθελα να αναφερω ενα αξιοσημειωτο γεγονος το οποιο σχετιζεται με την μπαντα των fm της Αθηνας ως ακροατης. Εδω και 5 μερες περιπου (τουλαχιστον τοτε το προσεξα), στους 106,7 δεν ακουω πλεον τον γνωστο πειρατη που προαναφερθηκε, αλλα τον νομιμο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμου του Πορου, ο οποιος μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο εξεπεμπε στους 106,8 και λαμβανοταν μονο στα νοτια προαστια της Αθηνας (στα νοτια προαστια ακουγονται τελεια ολοι οι σταθμοι του νησιων του Αργοσαρωνικου με πολυ δυνατο σημα, λογω σκιας του Υμηττου).
Τελικα μολις εξαφανιστηκε ο ''πειρατης'', ο σταθμος του Πορου μετακομισε στους 106,7 ακριβως, και ακουγεται πλεον σε ολη την Αθηνα με παρα πολυ δυνατο σημα!!! 
Μηπως σε λιγο καιρο θα ακουσουμε την Βουλη απο τους 106,7? Ο χρονος θα δειξει...
Πλεον, ο προαναφερομενος πειρατης εχει μετακομισει σε νεα συχνοτητα (τον αναγνωρισα απο τα σποτακια και τις διαφημισεις του), την οποια και θεωρω σωστο να μην αναφερω εδω.

----------


## radioamateur

Όντως έχει μετακομίσει ο σταθμός που έκπεμπε σκυλάδικα επί σειρά ετών στους 106,7 mhz στην Αττική και το κουφό είναι ότι ο θόρυβος έχει πέσει αισθητά πάνω από τους 106,4 mhz έως και εκτός μπάντας.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι το αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα επίσης που εκπεμπε στους 100,6 mhz ακούγεται αρκετά χαμηλά πλέον έως καθόλου στην περιοχή μου.Βέβαια αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το τι μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί ένα αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα στο κέντρο της μπάντας.

Αν υπάρχει επίσημη ενημέρωση για την έναρξη λειτουργίας του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού της Βουλής ας μας ενημερώσει όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα.

----------


## nitako

> Επίσης θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι το αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα επίσης που εκπεμπε στους 100,6 mhz ακούγεται αρκετά χαμηλά πλέον έως καθόλου στην περιοχή μου.Βέβαια αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το τι μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί ένα αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα στο κέντρο της μπάντας.



Είναι του skai απο την Πάρνηθα και προφανώς την κρατάει την συχνότητα για να μην έχει παρεμβολές

----------


## radioamateur

Ο γνωστός άγνωστος Digital FM μετακινήθηκε από τους 106,7 στους 104,2, απελευθερώνοντας έτσι την συχνότητα του ραδιοφώνου της Βουλής. Να θυμίσουμε ότι ο λόγος που δεν εκπέμπει το ραδιόφωνο της Βουλής δεν είναι φυσικά ότι η συχνότητα του ήταν κατειλημμένη από τον Digital, αλλά απλά ότι δεν ήταν έτοιμο να εκπέμπψει... Ούτως ή άλλως όταν αποφάσιζε να ανοίξε ο Ρ/Σ της Βουλής o digital θα αναγκαζόταν να μετακινηθεί, απλά τώρα με τον ντόρο που γίνεται για την ΕΡΤ και τη Βουλή τηλεόραση, μπορεί να επισπευσθεί και το ραδιόφωνο της Βουλής.
Με την ευκαιρία της μετακίνησης του Digital, μετακινήθηκε και ο Paradise του Πόρου, του οποίου η κανονική συχνότητα ήταν 106,8 αλλά δεν στους 106,8 δεν ακουγόταν ούτε στον ίδιο τον Πόρο και για αυτό έπαιζε στους 104,6... Για αυτό και τώρα επέστρεψε στους 106,8.

πηγή:http://hellastv.blogspot.com/

----------


## dextergsxr

ρε παιδια υπαρχει καποιος που να μπορει να μου εξηγησει πως οι wide-band receiver ειναι νομιμοι στην ελλαδα??? πως γινεται να ειναι παρανομα τα scanner και  να ειναι νομιμο (η δεν ειναι) ενα φορητο το οποιο ναι μεν διαβιβασει εντος ρ/ε μπαντων αλλα ακουει απο 0,5 εως 1ghz η ακομα και 1.3ghz???? π.χ. http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/ht/0008spec.html

----------


## Dragonborn

Μπορείς να αναφέρεις τον νόμο που απαγορεύει τα scanner ?

----------

